# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Bàn giao vỏ tủ điện, tủ phân phối, tủ cứu hỏa tới tay khách hàng

## lehoang9999

Em đi xa quáaaaaa thang cáp, máng cáp, vỏ tủ điện, tủ cứu hỏa, tủ rack... Mọi người tiếp tục ủng hộ em nhé
Công ty LÊ HOÀNG
D/c Phường Dương Nội, Q. Hà Đông, TP. HN 
SĐT: 09 777 30 666
Gmail: huonglana11@gmail.com
Chất lượng tốt nhất – Dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp nhất – Giá cả hợp lý nhất
Xin chân thành cảm ơn và mong được sự hợp tác của quý khách hàng.

www.thangmangcap.vn

----------

